# info su quando ricompilare

## mercy13

salve ragazzi, sono nuovo al mondo linux ed ho deciso di iniziare con gentoo!!!

vorrei sapere se ogni volta ke aggiungo opzioni nel file menuconfig sia kome modalità built-in oppure modulo, bisogna ricompilare il kernel.

vi kiedo ciò xkè ho terminato l'installazione di gentoo ed ora vorrei installare il desktop e vorrei configurare la rete wireless, ed in entrambi i casi sul manuale viene indicato di abilitare alcuni pakketti nel kernel. 

grazie mille.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, benvenuto.

Certamente. Ad ogni modifica che fai nel menuconfig, devi ricompilare il kernel affinché le modifiche siano effettive, ed ovviamente, fare un reboot con il nuovo kernel, opportunamente impostato nel tuo bootloader.

----------

## mrkrash

Ciao,

se modifichi la configurazione del kernel è perché vuoi aggiungere o rimuovere funzionalità. Se non ricompili non ne vedrai i risultati.

A questo riguardo, se le opzioni che scegli sono built-in, oltre a ricompilare dovrai pure installare il nuovo kernel e riavviare con quest'ultimo; se scegli i moduli, basterà installare quest'ultimi e caricarli/ricaricarli anche a desktop avviato. <- quest'ultima è comunque vera se e solamente se il modulo che vai a compilare non dipende da qualcosa che hai settato come built-in.

Ciao,

Mario.

----------

## Onip

benvenuto nel forum.

visto che sei nuovo, e chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera, ti faccio notare che qui è gradito l'uso dell'italiano, non dell'sms-ese (quindi perchè e non xkè e cose del genere...)

----------

## mercy13

grazie per le info e mi scuso per le scritte stile sms......  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mercy13

scusate ancora ragazzi, ma per ricompilare devo per forza usare il cd di installazione, montando solo la partizione boot,ed effettuando il chroot oppure posso farlo direttamente dal linux installato sul mio hard disk???? grazie.

----------

## ago

anche dal linux già esistente (deve essere un'altra distro che funzioni)

----------

## marziods

se installi da una esistente istallazione (su altro disco) fai attenzione che sia della stessa architettura... non fare il mio errore: tentavo di installare amd64 da x86...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

mandi mandi

----------

## ago

 *marziods wrote:*   

> se installi da una esistente istallazione (su altro disco) fai attenzione che sia della stessa architettura... non fare il mio errore: tentavo di installare amd64 da x86...
> 
> mandi mandi

 

Se da una 64 vuoi installare una 32 non c'è problema....al contrario non si può fare.

----------

## devilheart

 *Onip wrote:*   

> visto che sei nuovo, e chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera, ti faccio notare che qui è gradito l'uso dell'italiano, non dell'sms-ese (quindi perchè e non xkè e cose del genere...)

 a questo punto mi sento in dovere di far notare che perché usa l'altra e accentata    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

che pignoleria...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

passo immediatamente ad ubuntu   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

